# 19 years old, 4 weeks pregnant kik buddies?



## NiccoleTTC

Hey girls ,
Im 4 weeks pregnant, thought it would be nice having some pregnancy buddies! 

Im russian and my baby daddy is ethiopean, so thats a rainbow baby :)
Im excited :) 

Anyone just found out shes pregnant too ? 

Nice to meet you ladies <3:cloud9:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hiya :flower:
Welcome and congratulations!! Unfortunately, the teen pregnancy section has become really dead over the last few years for whatever reason... &#128532;
I'm Lisa though, and I'm 23. My husband is 26, and we have three kids. Emma is 5.5, Coltin is 2.5, and Lucas is 2.5 weeks old. Here if you need to chat! (I don't have kik but I do have Facebook.. Pm me and I'll link you if you'd like to chat &#128522;)


----------



## Alicia_Graham

NiccoleTTC said:


> Hey girls ,
> Im 4 weeks pregnant, thought it would be nice having some pregnancy buddies!
> 
> Im russian and my baby daddy is ethiopean, so thats a rainbow baby :)
> Im excited :)
> 
> Anyone just found out shes pregnant too ?
> 
> Nice to meet you ladies <3:cloud9:

Hey! I would love to chat on kik my name on there is Alicia_Graham2016 and I am pregnant :) add me if youd like to talk x


----------

